# Winter Blues



## PaddyPower (6 December 2018)

Hello - first time poster here! I love reading the forums and thought I should get involved 

I'm based in West Sussex, have a 16.2hh bright orange ISH who's 10 years old and we do a bit of all the normal stuff - SJ, XC, hunting, hunter trials, stressage, hacking and lots of poo picking and mucking out.

I know we're almost half way through the winter (whoohoo!) - but is anyone else really struggling to get motivated this year??! Since the mornings got really dark I'm lacking SO much motivation to ride - I work full time so have to ride either before or after work (fortunately we have a flood lit school). I have no problem getting to the yard to muck out but the thought of getting there for 5am to ride as well before work is not fun - and then by the end of the work day I'm too tired. 

I'm on a very small yard and there are three other horses off work at the moment due to various ailments which really hasn't helped me - I have no trouble at all schooling in the summer when it's  light in the morning but I feel like I'm really failing this winter!

Is anyone else in the same boat? I will be riding tomorrow as I have four days off work in an attempt to kick my b*tt back into some sort of routine!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (6 December 2018)

Hi PP Iâ€™ve definitely been unmotivated in the last couple of weeks with all the rain weâ€™ve had and days getting shorter. Iâ€™ve gained a second horse and a new dog in the last 3 months so itâ€™s been hard juggling all their needs plus work. 

New horse (also a ginger) needs more attention but Iâ€™m struggling a bit to motivate myself to school. Iâ€™m also on a smallish yard and hacking isnâ€™t an issue but not many school and I could do with a buddy to school with. 

Im also in West Sussex (bythesea)


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 December 2018)

5am?! Oo no, just no! My alarm goes off at 6 and I feel very sorry for myself. Unfortunately we don't have a school so I've resigned myself to weekend riding but that suits my mare as we're taking baby steps as she's a baby. Already looking forward to spring though and getting cracking. 
I do find winter hard, I hate the mud, the wet and the dark. At least are horses get us out of the house though


----------



## PaddyPower (6 December 2018)

SussexbytheChristmastreewithbells said:



			Hi PP Iâ€™ve definitely been unmotivated in the last couple of weeks with all the rain weâ€™ve had and days getting shorter. Iâ€™ve gained a second horse and a new dog in the last 3 months so itâ€™s been hard juggling all their needs plus work.

New horse (also a ginger) needs more attention but Iâ€™m struggling a bit to motivate myself to school. Iâ€™m also on a smallish yard and hacking isnâ€™t an issue but not many school and I could do with a buddy to school with.

Im also in West Sussex (bythesea) 

Click to expand...

Oh crikey - you do have your hands full!!! We have three dogs and  I bring them with me to the yard in the morning to combine mucking out with dog walking - they're all geriatric, so don't require toooooo much running around, but it's still effort!

I've ridden a grand total of about 4 times in the past 4 weeks...he really needs riding six days a week to keep him going so I know I have to get back into it, I just can't face it! I'm fully prepared that he's going to be like a wild mustang when I do get back on properly...  But then I love riding and LOVE the feeling of accomplishment when I have managed to school before work. Weird!

Where abouts in Sussex are you?


----------



## PaddyPower (6 December 2018)

Bellaboo18 said:



			5am?! Oo no, just no! My alarm goes off at 6 and I feel very sorry for myself. Unfortunately we don't have a school so I've resigned myself to weekend riding but that suits my mare as we're taking baby steps as she's a baby. Already looking forward to spring though and getting cracking.
I do find winter hard, I hate the mud, the wet and the dark. At least are horses get us out of the house though 

Click to expand...


5 am is not my friend, I can assure you...especially when it's so miserable outside, hence why I snooze for a bit...and a bit longer...and then leave enough time to muck out and turn out and get to work. Horse isn't complaining and I think he quite enjoys being a pet pony but...I need some motivation to get back into it!

You're right...it does get us out...and it really isn't ages until the mornings start getting lighter (yes I can't wait for the shortest day as I knoe there is then light at the end of the tunnel!)


----------



## PaddyPower (6 December 2018)

SussexbytheChristmastreewithbells said:



			Hi PP Iâ€™ve definitely been unmotivated in the last couple of weeks with all the rain weâ€™ve had and days getting shorter. Iâ€™ve gained a second horse and a new dog in the last 3 months so itâ€™s been hard juggling all their needs plus work.

New horse (also a ginger) needs more attention but Iâ€™m struggling a bit to motivate myself to school. Iâ€™m also on a smallish yard and hacking isnâ€™t an issue but not many school and I could do with a buddy to school with.

Im also in West Sussex (bythesea) 

Click to expand...

Separate question - how do you change your profile pic on here? I can't figure it out...I don't look like a giant pink P in real life!


----------



## teddypops (6 December 2018)

Halfway through winter? It has only just started!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (6 December 2018)

teddypops said:



			Halfway through winter? It has only just started!
		
Click to expand...

Yes technically winter doesnâ€™t even start until the 21st December!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (6 December 2018)

PaddyPower said:



			Separate question - how do you change your profile pic on here? I can't figure it out...I don't look like a giant pink P in real life!
		
Click to expand...

Click on the P which highlights your info then click on the picture again and it says â€œedit avatarâ€ then click on that and insert a pic from your files.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (6 December 2018)

Where abouts in Sussex are you?[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			On the coast between Worthing and Littlehampton
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PaddyPower (6 December 2018)

SussexbytheChristmastreewithbells said:



			Yes technically winter doesnâ€™t even start until the 21st December!
		
Click to expand...

I'm an eternal optimist and only deal with summer and winter! Winter Solstice means the start of the light at the end of the tunnel!!


----------



## PaddyPower (6 December 2018)

Oh lovely, you must have some lovely beach rides!!


----------



## JennBags (12 December 2018)

I am also really struggling with riding PP; I've recently bought my own land (yay!) and moved my 2 horses onto it, it's lovely but they both get a little stressed when separated and it's so dark in the mornings, I've pretty much given up for the moment.  My ridden horse has now been out of work for almost 2 months so I'm going to have to start with 2 weeks of walk work, and MUST get myself going over Christmas.  I'm just outside Ashington.


----------



## Rowreach (12 December 2018)

Just over a week till the shortest day!!!  I love living where I live because it's only really really dark for about 3 months of the year, and it's nearly light 24/7 for 3 months in the summer.  I don't like the dark.  I used to start at 4am in the winter - nowadays I'm asleep at that time, and very glad to be too.


----------



## Old Speckled Hen (19 December 2018)

Its nearly the shortest day!!


----------



## HashRouge (19 December 2018)

Ooh I'll join the West Sussex crew! I'm 20 mins from Brighton. Off to go and view a new yard today, right on the Downs, which I'm hoping will make winter easier for my two retired ponies. In theory it's a better set up, with a shelter and well draining field - I can't bear seeing my two squelching about! The lady also has a warmblood that needs exercising, which might give me the kick up the bum that I need to get back in the saddle. It's just so wet, I can't stand it!!


----------

